# Loss of power under load



## slugger (Dec 17, 2005)

2003 Muraano, 3.5L V6 well maintained, 145k miles. Starts and idles and revs fine, no codes, no missing, no timing chain rattle. Boggs-Down severly under load, barely makes it up a hill. Symptom onset suddenly after I accelerated very hard. Suspected rear Cat clog, replaced, no joy. Suspected timing chain jump / chain tensioner failure, opened tensioner inspection cover and don't see a problem. I can't imagine timing chain jump without a tensioner failure. Grasping for straws... Need to keep this one going while our son is in college. Anyone have any ideas?
Dan


----------

